# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحة الحديث والأثر ؟

## احمد ابو انس

*قال رسول الله "صلى الله عليه وسلم"

((ان فى الجنه ثمره،،اكبر من التفاح،،اصغر من الرمان،، احلى من العسل،،ابيض من اللبن.........
قالوا لمن يارسول الله ،،قال:لمن سمع اسمى وصلى علي))

قال على ابن ابى طالب(عليك بارحامك فانهم عز فى الرخاء معين فى الضراء)
ما صحة هذا الحديث والأثر ؟*

----------


## أبو الحسن عبيد

لم أقف لهما على أصلٍ , والله أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

لا يصحان .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## خالد الشافعي

منقول من ( الباحث النشط )

أخي الفاضل 
(ليس له إسناد)
متداول في الكتب التي إعتنت بقصص الصالحين ومجالسهم
ويروى عن علي ولا يصح عنه ولا عن نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ,,

قال السيوطي في الحاوي للفتاوي 2/38
رأيت في القول البديع عن علي عنه عليه السلام ، قال : من حج حجة الإسلام وغزا بعدها غزاة كتبت غزاته بأربعمائة حجة فانكسرت قلوب قوم لا يقدرون على الجهاد فأوحى الله إليه ما صلى عليك أحد إلا كتبت صلاته بأربعمائة غزاة كل غزاة بأربعمائة حجة ، وقال علي : خلق الله تعالى في الجنة شجرة ثمرها أكبر من التفاح ، وأصغر من الرمان ، ألين من الزبد ، وأحلى من العسل ، وأطيب من المسك ، وأغصانها من اللؤلؤ الرطب ، وجذوعها من الذهب ، وورقها من الزبرجد لا يأكل منها إلا من أكثر من الصلاة على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .
قلت لعله يقصد القول البديع في الصلاة على الحبيب الشفيع للسخاوي 


كما ذكره الصفوري وكلامة متطابق مع السيوطي من قول علي رضي الله عنه (دون اسناد )
والظاهر أن أحدهما نقله عن الآخر لأنهما متعاصران.

نزهة المجالس ومنتخب النفائس للصفوري ج2 ص82
قَالَ علي : خَلَقَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى فِي الْجَنَّةِ شَجَرَةً ثَمَرُهَا أَكْبَرُ مِنَ التُّفَّاحِ ، وَأَصْغَرُ مِنَ الرُّمَّانِ ، أَلْيَنُ مِنَ الزُّبْدِ ، وَأَحْلَى مِنَ الْعَسَلِ ، وَأَطْيَبُ مِنَ الْمِسْكِ ، وَأَغْصَانُهَا مِنَ اللُّؤْلُؤِ الرَّطْبِ ، وَجُذُوعُهَا مِنَ الذَّهَبِ ، وَوَرَقُهَا مِنَ الزَّبَرْجَدِ لَا يَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا إِلَّا مَنْ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الصَّلَاةِ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . الحاوي للفتاوي للسيوطي ج2 ص48

===

رواية مشابهة لاتصح : 

في مجمع الزوائد: 
وعن قيس بن يزيد الجهني قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
"من صام يوماً تطوعاً غرست له شجرة في الجنة ثمرها أصغر من الرمان وأضخم من التفاح وعذوبته كعذوبة الشهد وحلاوته كحلاوة العسل يطعم الله منه الصائم يوم القيامة".
رواه الطبراني في الكبير (وفيه يحيى بن يزيد الأهوازي )  قال الذهبي: (لا يعرف)

وهذا إسناده عند الطبراني:
حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بن نُوحِ بن حَرْبٍ الْعَسْكَرِيُّ، حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بن يَزِيدَ الأَهْوَازِيُّ، حَدَّثَنَا عَامِرُ بن مُدْرِكٍ، حَدَّثَنَا جَرِيرُ بن أَيُّوبَ، عَنِ الشَّعْبِيِّ، عَنْ قَيْسِ بن زَيْدٍ الْجُهَنِيِّ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:"مَنْ صَامَ يَوْمًا تَطَوُّعًا غُرِسَتْ لَهُ شَجَرَةٌ فِي الْجَنَّةِ، ثَمَرُهَا أَصْغَرُ مِنَ الرُّمَّانِ، وَأَضْخَمُ مِنَ التُّفَّاحِ وَعُذُوبَتُهُ كَعُذُوبَةِ الشَّهْدِ، وَحَلاوَتُهُ كَحَلاوَةِ الْعَسَلِ، يُطْعِمُ اللَّهُ الصَّائِمَ مِنْهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ"
قَيْسٌ الْجُذَامِيُّ قَيْسُ أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ

وهذا إسناده في معرفة الصحابة لأبي نعيم:
حدثنا سليمان بن أحمد ، ثنا محمد بن نوح بن حرب العسكري ، ثنا يحيى بن يزيد الأهوازي ، ثنا عامر بن مدرك ، ثنا جرير بن أيوب ، عن الشعبي ، عن قيس بن يزيد الجهني ، قال :
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
« من صام يوما تطوعا غرست له شجرة في الجنة ، ثمرها أصغر من الرمان ، وأضخم من التفاح ، وعذوبته كعذوبة الشهد ، وحلاوته كحلاوة العسل ، يطعم الله منه الصائم يوم القيامة »
وقال: رواه هشام بن علي ، عن عبد الله بن رجاء ، عن جرير بن أيوب مختصرا قيس بن زيد (مجهول) ، غير المتقدم ، حديثه عند أبي عمران الجوني ، (لا يصح له صحبة ولا رؤية) .اهـ

----------


## خالد الشافعي

756 - حديث: ((إن في الجنة ثمرة أكبر من التفاح, وأصغر من الرمان, وأحلى من العسل, وأبيض من اللبن. قالوا: لمن يا رسول الله؟ قال: لمن سمع اسمي وصلَّى علـيَّ)).
*الدرجة :**حديث مكذوب
موقع الدرر السنية*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*حديث موضوع لا أصل له في فضل الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .السؤال:
وردت إليّ رسالة واتساب ، وأرجو التأكد من صحة هذا الحديث :
أن في الجنة ثمرة أكبر من التفاح وأصغر من الرمان وأحلى من العسل وأبيض من اللبن . قالوا : لمن يا رسول الله ؟ قال : لمن سمع اسمي وصلى عليّ .
*
*الجواب :
الحمد لله
هذا الحديث لا نعلم له أصلا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولم نطلع - بعد مزيد بحث - على أحد من أهل الحديث رواه بسنده . 
وإنما ذكره السيوطي رحمه الله بغير إسناد ، موقوفا عن علي رضي الله عنه [ يعني : أنه منسوب إلى علي ، ولم يُنسب إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ] ، ولفظه : " خلق الله تعالى في الجنة شجرة : ثمرها أكبر من التفاح ، وأصغر من الرمان ، ألين من الزبد ، وأحلى من العسل ، وأطيب من المسك ، وأغصانها من اللؤلؤ الرطب ، وجذوعها من الذهب ، وورقها من الزبرجد ، لا يأكل منها إلا من أكثر من الصلاة على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم " .
انتهى من "الحاوي للفتاوي" (2/48)
وكذا ذكره الصفوري رحمه الله في "نزهة المجالس ومنتخب النفائس" (2/82) عن عليّ بغير سند أيضا .
لكن قد روي نحو من هذا الوصف ، لكن في فضل الصيام ، بإسناد تالف :
روى الطبراني في "المعجم الكبير" (935) ومن طريقه أبو نعيم في "المعرفة" (5719) من طريق يَحْيَى بْن يَزِيدَ الْأَهْوَازِيّ، ثَنَا عَامِرُ بْنُ مُدْرِكٍ، ثَنَا جَرِيرُ بْنُ أَيُّوبَ، عَنِ الشَّعْبِيِّ، عَنْ قَيْسِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ الْجُهَنِيِّ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (مَنْ صَامَ يَوْمًا تَطَوُّعًا غُرِسَتْ لَهُ شَجَرَةٌ فِي الْجَنَّةِ، ثَمَرُهَا أَصْغَرُ مِنَ الرُّمَّانِ، وَأَضْخَمُ مِنَ التُّفَّاحِ وَعُذُوبَتُهُ كَعُذُوبَةِ الشَّهْدِ، وَحَلَاوَتُهُ كَحَلَاوَةِ الْعَسَلِ، يُطْعِمُ اللهُ الصَّائِمَ مِنْهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ)
وهذا إسناد تالف ، قال أبو نعيم : " قَيْسُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ مَجْهُولٌ، لَا يَصِحُّ لَهُ صُحْبَةٌ وَلَا رُؤْيَةٌ " .
وقال الهيثمي في "مجمع الزوائد" (3/ 183):
" رَوَاهُ الطَّبَرَانِيُّ فِي الْكَبِيرِ، وَفِيهِ يَحْيَى بْنُ يَزِيدَ الْأَهْوَازِيُّ قَالَ الذَّهَبِيُّ: لَا يُعْرَفُ ".
وجرير بن أيوب متروك ، قال ابن معين ليس بشيء ، وقال البخاري منكر الحديث ، وقال النسائي متروك ، وقال أبو نعيم كان يضع الحديث .

وقد سئل الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم حفظه الله عن حديث الترجمة هذا فقال : 
" لم أقف عليه بهذا اللفظ . وقد وَرَد بإسناد ضعيف جدا في فضل الصيام .
رواه الطَّبَرَانِيّ ومِن طريقه : أبو نُعيم في " معرفة الصحابة " .
http://almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?p=534786
ويجب الحذر مما يرد عبر وسائل الاتصال الحديثة من أحاديث مكذوبة ، وفتاوى لا تعرف عن أهل العلم ، وقصص باطلة ، وأخبار منحولة وغير ذلك مما لا علاقة له بالعلم وأهله .
راجع للفائدة إجابة السؤال رقم (88102) .
وراجع إجابة السؤال رقم (130210) لمعرفة موقف المسلم من الأحاديث الضعيفة .
والله أعلم

*
الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا.

----------

